# Custom Painted Stocks - Who does them?



## DCarter001 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm looking for someone to do some custom painting on a child's rifle stock.  No dipping, no wrap, but a good artist to turn an idea into a painting on a stock.  Any suggestions on who and what a respectable price range would be?  Thanks!


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 25, 2015)

Check a local body shop.  We did a few for competition rifle stocks when I worked at a shop.  Price will vary, design, colors, condition of the stock to name a few.


----------



## dturnersr (Nov 29, 2015)

DCarter001 said:


> I'm looking for someone to do some custom painting on a child's rifle stock.  No dipping, no wrap, but a good artist to turn an idea into a painting on a stock.  Any suggestions on who and what a respectable price range would be?  Thanks!



PM PDsniper...


----------



## DCarter001 (Nov 30, 2015)

PM sent.  Thanks!


----------

